# Balloon/Dwarf Platys



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They were sold to me as Coral Platys but they look like a dwarf/balloon... There are lots of them but only red. Have you guys ever seen these before? I finally got a pic!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

OMG!!!!! 
Lexus, can you get me one?????


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought you would like them! Arnt they adorable!!!!!!! I want like 50 of them bobbing around but they arnt breeding or popping out babies like they should! 

There were a ton of balloon mollys at the store too!! Yellow, white, black and orange!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

they are absolutely gorgeous!!

ack! im reaaaaally jealous now!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

more pics


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

MORE....


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus, those are so cute, I want some too! I hope they start breeding for you soon.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww

*jealous, jealous, jealous*


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wish they would! I have 1 male and 4 females and the females always look pregnant but no babies... although they probably would get eaten


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Coral Red Platies are dwarves and it wouldn't surprise me if you had some problems getting fry. Remember, these guys wouldn't make it in the wild so we realy don't know what problems would present themselves with such an extremely squat body. Good luck with them. I've only seen them once here in my area and that was before Christmas.
 Tony


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a balloon guppy. She never gets pregnant despite all my best efforts to breed her.
mouse


----------

